# Help - chinese five spice.. and mayo



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I have 2 issues I need help with.
1. If any of you live in my area (NC), and use Duke's mayonnaise, you know how outrageous $1.88 is for the 32 oz jar. Well, awhile back, that's what I found :bouncy: and I have 5 jars left that I better not hang on to for _too_ long. I have plenty of salad and dressing plans to get my usage up. But my question is - do you hesitate to OPEN mayo past the "best by xxxx" date? Personally I don't have a problem that I just opened one that said best by March 10, 2011. There's obviously nothing wrong with it. Duke's does not last long enough around me to have ever seen one go bad before opening. What would I look for? Clear stuff? I dunno.

2. I bought some chinese five spice. I have no idea what to do with it. I like everything in it, as long as the anise is not TOO overwhelming. I will google, but wanted to know if anyone could suggest a recipe making use of it that they really love. Thanks!


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

This is from a post that I did a few weeks ago...

Chinese five spice powder is a dried, ground combination of Szechuan peppercorns, cinnamon, cloves, fennel, and star anise. It&#8217;s used as a seasoning for pork and chicken and as a condiment. Five spice powder is most flavorful ground as needed and heated before serving. If you&#8217;re using five spice powder as a condiment, toast it first in a dry sautÃ©` pan. If you must store five spice powder, keep it untoasted in a tightly covered glass jar in a cool, dark place.


Cooked in with chicken or pork, and served over rice (or noodles) makes a fab meal!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

My roast pork recipe uses it..I also like to sprinkle a bit on chicken if I'm making stir fry.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I use Chinese 5-spice to season oven-baked sweet potato "fries".


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I use 5 spice for making Chinese fried rice.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not a fan of 5 spice, but I like a very small amount of it in homemade egg rolls. So maybe it would be good with cooked cabbage.

As far as mayo, I don't eat much of it so it tends to sit on my shelf a long time. I would look for seperation, off odor, color, or texture and make lot's of dips and salads to use it up if you think it's still ok.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I sometimes put a pinch of 5 spice into stir fry. It's a strong flavor, so don't use too much.

I also like a pinch in oriental noodles, plus a few veggies, a shred of meat, and some sesame oil. I use rice noodles, but it also works well in Ramen.

Coat shelled shrimp in sesame oil and dust very lightly with 5 spice and then put them on the barbecue until just done. Very good.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you all! I guess I should try the spice with some pork or chicken and experiement. I love the sweet tater idea! I think that would go well together.


----------

